# Morbidly obese plumbers



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I was at the wholesale house yesterday and I saw a plumber that must have weighted 600lbs. I'm still wondering how he changes a kitchen sink faucet. I doubt he can get under the sink. Also I would think it would negatively effect a customers opinion of the plumber.

Would you hire someone that was this overweight? If you are yourself do you feel it hurts your ability to be successful in your job?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

It's like I got 5 pillows built in to my t-shirt!


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Whatever


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i get a lot of work because i will fit. try a little bath lav. a kitchen is huge compared to that lav. breid.............:rockon:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I've gotten into some real tight squeezes in commercial buildings because I'm in shape. Plus I think the body image is important with plumbers having a reputation for being unkempt slobs already.


----------



## satelliteplumah (Jun 20, 2010)

Im 6'3" 280 lbs of fun, my moto is tread lightly and carry a small apprentice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess you wouldn't want to hire Fat Tony then... :laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I guess you wouldn't want to hire Fat Tony then... :laughing:
> 
> YouTube - Plumbing Training - Sweating Pipes The Right Way


 
Yup guys like that are exactly what I'm talking about. How can he change faucets or get in a crawl space as fast as a fit plumber. Also what do you think a customer thinks when big boy knocks on the door?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am 5-9 and 200 lbs. Not easy for me, but I manage. Sure wish I was 30 and 165 again!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Bill said:


> I am 5-9 and 200 lbs. Not easy for me, but I manage. Sure wish I was 30 and 165 again!


 Bill that is a bigger guy but not even what i'm talking about. I'm 5' 10" and 200 but i'm not fat. I have lots of muscle but i'm young it's easy. Gain 100lbs and you'll fit into the catagory i'm talking about.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I know. Yeh, weight can make a customer feel uncomfortable, but attitude is key. No matter how much a man weighs, if he has the gift of gab and good PR skills I think he would be ok.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

There was a guy around here a few years ago - probably over 400#. I heard he would sit on a milk crate all day while his apprentice ran for all the tools and prepped all the parts he'd need. Then he'd sit there and pre-fab pieces for whatever it was he was working on (usually boilers). There was another guy I heard about that was over 300# who managed to get into a tight crawlspace, had a mild heart attack and the only way they could get him out was to cut up the customer's living room floor.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Until he doesn't fit under the sink. Or the customer sees him struggle to set a toilet in their cramped bathroom. It's unfair if he's hourly because he cannot possibly be as efficient. I know efficiency mostly comes from mental preplanning. Like it or not this job is physical.

The first thing I thought when I saw that guy was "how can he do his job". I would think a customer would think that regardless of how good of a salesman he was.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm 6'1" and about 240. I have a bit of a belly, but a lot of muscle. (must be from all that shoveling when I was an apprentice:thumbsup. To answer your question, yeah sometimes being a big guy can be a disadvantage.

I was tearing out about 10-12 feet of rotted cast iron fron a crawl space last week. Now, when I say crawl space, I'm talking about 24" Max. Army crawl space. I had to scoop out a wallow to get under a beam, it sucked donkey balls.

However, I drug that heavy azz chunk of CI out of that crawler and then carried it to the truck by myself.

Handling water heaters and boilers is usually not a big deal for me to do solo.

I can perform any task I encounter on the job, granted, some are easier than others, but I still do it. Just like everybody else here....


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

greenscoutII said:


> I'm 6'1" and about 240. I have a bit of a belly, but a lot of muscle. (must be from all that shoveling when I was an apprentice:thumbsup. To answer your question, yeah sometimes being a big guy can be a disadvantage.
> 
> I was tearing out about 10-12 feet of rotted cast iron fron a crawl space last week. Now, when I say crawl space, I'm talking about 24" Max. Army crawl space. I had to scoop out a wallow to get under a beam, it sucked donkey balls.
> 
> ...


You say its a bit of a struggle at 240. What about 340, or 440? That's what i'm talking about. At a certain point it would be impossible to plumb.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> You say its a bit of a struggle at 240. What about 340, or 440? That's what i'm talking about. At a certain point it would be impossible to plumb.


Yeah, I see your point. Weight can certainly be a limiting factor, especially if a guy is morbidly obese like the guy you saw at the supply house. However, I also think a lot of professional atheletes would have a hard time being a plumber. Sometimes, some situations are difficult just because of _physical size_ regardless of fitness level.

That said, I'd sure like to get back to 210-215.......:laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh yeah andre the giant wouldn't fit under a sink either. Physically large sized people can't help their size. Fat people can. I guess I was just shocked by this guy because i've never seen a plumber this overweight before.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> Oh yeah andre the giant wouldn't fit under a sink either. Physically large sized people can't help their size. Fat people can. I guess I was just shocked by this guy because i've never seen a plumber this overweight before.


Yeah, for the most part the exercise I get on the job keeps me in reasonably good shape. I don't see how a plumber is able to be sedentary enough to get that big. Hell, half the time I'm so busy I can't even stop to eat lunch!

My boss and I have agreed that if business picks up enough to have apprentices again he's going to hire one circus midget and one really tall, really skinny guy with long skinny arms.:yes:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm 6'7" and 367. 

Yes... I've gained a little. I'm going to get thin again so I can fall madly in love and lose everything I've worked for in the past 9 years.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I am 6'2 and 260- never met a house or a sink I could not get under. I have had to dig under ductwork to fit, but I got in there


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*the weight will kill you some day*

I am 5 foot 6 and weighed 205 last year and basically looked like a fat slob....

then I had to lose the weight or go on blood pressure meds.
and other meds to keep other nasty things away from me..like diabetese.....

I am now down to 175.. and I feel pretty good. and can run a 
few miles every other night.. lost 3 pants sizes and dont need any meds 

I guess it all depends on wether you want to die of a heart attack in a
tight nasty crawl space or keep in good shape and together till you cant plumb anymore...


as you age, it becomes more important to try to maintain a certain level of
health or it could come up and bite you in the ass in a very bad way....all at once


the guys that weigh 300++ and pushing 50 are just heart attacks waiting to happen..
for them it would be better to keel over dead with the first attack than months or years of re-hab....:yes:


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Im 6'5" 280 and can get in some prety tight spots. I can also run a sub 5 40yd, but according to the governments BMI index, I am morbidly obese.....go figure.

Fat Tony's got some mean moobs!! And the front-a$$ is making those sweat pants angry. I imagine he applies mayo much like he does flux to copper, thick and plentiful. I think he has been eating too many bread sponges IMHO.:laughing:

As for answering your question, no! I would pass on the chunk and go with the hunk (not gay, just came to mind while typing)


----------



## satelliteplumah (Jun 20, 2010)

There are probably a lot of guys in this situation but you learn to be effective.If installing a kit faucet I stick my head under there a bunch BUT I can reach the underside of the sink quite comfortably from sitting on my butt!! after 18 yrs there isnt many faucets that are hard to install so I dont see a problem.... what about shorter guys? phisical attributes other then weight can be just as tough but only fat guys get the LAZY label..


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I believe body image does make a difference on perception. As does unkempt appearance, needing a shave, or smelling to high Heaven. I have actually messed around with some of this stuff while I worked for a guy. 

When I show up to a job clean shaved, clothes in-order(stained ok), and feeling generally good about the way I looked people acted different.

I believe perception is important, especially when making a first impression. Like the difference between a guy with a uniform on, and a slob showing up in shorts and a ratty shirt. It really does matter.


Its similar to when I grow a beard. Without it, I get more comments about how long I have been doing this work, or stuff of that nature. When I have the beard, it makes me look older and the comments go away. People perceive me in a different way, and act accordingly.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

If it affects thier ability to perform exceptional plumbing repairs or replacement,affects communication,affects thier ability to show up to work that is the time to replace him or her.

Would you prevent a handicapped person from working in the trades? Age issues?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm so fat, my customer on friday thought I was instantly hungry and brought me a cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeseburger from mcdonalds. First time customer as well. 

McDonalds is my acceptance food with my customers. :blink:


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

I think it's very funny that the is an advertisement for weight loss at the bottom of this thread


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

I find it funny that there is an advertisement at the bottom of this thread for a weight loss co.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

That's why It's good to be me 5' 2" 140 a bit over weight but I can sit underneathe a sink especially a corner sink quite comfortably:yes:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

suzie said:


> That's why It's good to be me 5' 2" 140 a bit over weight but I can sit underneathe a sink especially a corner sink quite comfortably:yes:


Until you have to hang some 6" cast iron of a 10' ladder...... We all have our strengths and weaknesses I suppose. I was just wondering how you would do this job if you could barely get off the couch.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I guess you wouldn't want to hire Fat Tony then... :laughing:
> 
> YouTube - Plumbing Training - Sweating Pipes The Right Way



I am surprised this guy had bread for the training.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

BTW, I am 5'-1" and 398 lbs. Depending on what part of the city I am in my nickname is either plug or stump.....

Customers really like to see me roll in...literally...:thumbup:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

chuckscott said:


> BTW, I am 5'-1" and 398 lbs. Depending on what part of the city I am in my nickname is either plug or stump.....
> 
> Customers really like to see me roll in...literally...:thumbup:


you serious? you must flop around like a baby whale under a crawlspace,5'1: 398lbs? if you ain't joking id say you would look like a big mack truck walking toward someone


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

5' - 5" very close to 200lbs . I train everyday to keep as much muscle & strength as i can .

I just WISH my arms were 3" LONGER !! There are some draw backs to being shorter but have always been able to figure out ways to do what we do .

I am AMAZED at you bigger guys ( 6 + ft , 240 + ) . That is a HELLUVA accomplishment to become the contortionists that we have to become 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> Until you have to hang some 6" cast iron of a 10' ladder...... We all have our strengths and weaknesses I suppose. I was just wondering how you would do this job if you could barely get off the couch.


Hey maybe the big guy can carry a 400 lb. boiler into a basement like its a bucket....

It might be easier for him than doing a push up.... :laughing:


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

Some thoughts.

Big and small have their advantages. I'm 6-4 and over the years learned to adapt. When doing tract work. I learned to install lav faucets by reaching under the lav and doing the install by feel with a quick trip under to check for leaks- used to average 18 minutes per install (including putting in a china under-mount bowl). Was 3-4 minutes faster than the small guys best time.

Due to size I got *ALL* the tub installs. I preferred to do them by myself rather than have to rely on some "scrawn" who would drop his end halfway up the stairs. Thankful those days are long gone. Note, I have worked with some amazingly strong small guys too.

My Son and business partner is even bigger and bull strong. One day he got pissed at a limed up 30 gallon heater he couldn't drain and literally carried up the stairs full. He got reamed for that stunt. He is big, 6-5 330 ish, a VFD captain, and can easily pass the fire fighter agility, and crawling through a maze tests with tight clearances, blindfolded ,while wearing SCBA gear better than the smaller fire fighters. They ask him how he does it so well........his reply heck, I just pretend my light went out on a job and I have to haul all my tools out of a crawl space.

My younger brother would carry three tanks or two toilet bowls up stairs at a time when spreading fixtures on housing tracts. He thought it was a good work out.

We often get asked now if we can fit in the space to do the job. My reply........"we have people for that."

Besides if GOD really wanted us to crawl he would have made us worms and I hate crawl spaces anyway.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm 5'10 and 157. As a helper I was always sent into tight areas since I was the scrawny one. As a JP I took on a different role and don't care to hear it. I go in but my helper goes in as well. I understand some instances a helper bigger than me can't get into, but it best not be often.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Flyin Brian said:


> you serious? you must flop around like a baby whale under a crawlspace,5'1: 398lbs? if you ain't joking id say you would look like a big mack truck walking toward someone


Really, I am 5'7" and 145lbs. I got the job years ago because I fit in the crawl space and the fat master didn't.:laughing:

the idea of a baby whale flopping around makes me laugh though...


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I am 5' 12" and weigh 175 i like to think I am in good shape but i have gotten a little pudgy over the last couple of years. i have a scar on my lower back from a surgery. I like to tell everyone that since I dont fit the plumber profile that it is me prostetic butt crack.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I weigh . . . not on your life. :no: 

As for hiring a morbidly obese plumber, I would not do it. Customer perception in service is very important. Right, wrong, or indifferent - perception is morbidly obese people are lazy slobs who lack self-control. 

Not saying I necessarily agree with it, but the average sized person, if pressed, will own up to thinking it.

Morbidly obese - I am not referring to the guy who has 50-75 lbs. to lose.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I weigh . . . not on your life. :no:
> 
> As for hiring a morbidly obese plumber, I would not do it. Customer perception in service is very important. Right, wrong, or indifferent - perception is morbidly obese people are lazy slobs who lack self-control.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the same thought applies to those that are morbidly obese in an office setting....just saying


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Flyin Brian said:


> I wonder if the same thought applies to those that are morbidly obese in an office setting....just saying


Yep . . . I would not hire a morbidly obese person to work in the office either. Projecting a professional image is important no matter what your job is.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Yep . . . I would not hire a morbidly obese person to work in the office either. Projecting a professional image is important no matter what your job is.


Several years ago when we were interviewing for a receptionist the one my wife picked and the one I picked were at opposites ends of the phsyiological spectrum. Guess who got the job?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh I love fat secretaries. Especially if they are heavy chested. Just as long as the headlights don't point down, it's all good. :thumbup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Dunbar,

I think I found your queen.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Yep . . . I would not hire a morbidly obese person to work in the office either. Projecting a professional image is important no matter what your job is.


PC ,you failed to see where i was going with this,or you are simply useing diversionary tactics.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyin Brian said:


> PC ,you failed to see where i was going with this,or you are simply useing diversionary tactics.


Do you even know where you are going with this? :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Dunbar,
> 
> I think I found your queen.


 
Oh yeah; I'd hit that knowing that came with a cup holder fer sure! :laughing:





Everybody remember that your secretary is rarely seen. 


I've spoken to women that were extremely heavy but their voice was like warm soothing hands through the phone taking yer clothes off with inviting tender, interesting voice, nothing sexual about it.

It just implied it, nothing else. The kinda woman you could sit and listen endlessly about how to cook or garden... that type. 

I wouldn't care if she was ugly... that would sell jobs all day long.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Do you even know where you are going with this? :laughing:


yes i do,seems as though you don't.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Flyin Brian said:


> PC ,you failed to see where i was going with this,or you are simply useing diversionary tactics.


I didn't realize you were going anywhere with this, I simply answered your question. No diversionary tactics.

As Dunbar said, a sweet telephone voice is important. However, in our office we don't have the luxury of someone just answering the phone. There would be other requirements that involve some degree of physical activity and a severely obese person typically moves slower and sloth like.

It's been my experience that slower moving people also think slower. Don't know if this is the norm, but it has been my experience.

So, exactly where are you going with this FB?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Oh yeah; I'd hit that knowing that came with a cup holder fer sure! :laughing:


:laughing: I knew the cup holder would do it.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Flyin Brian said:


> PC ,you failed to see where i was going with this,or you are simply useing diversionary tactics.



Brian, its a shame that you think you are that smart. Everyone knew where you were going with that and chose not to respond. You might want to stop thinking your so much smarter than everyone else, it is really pathetic. Oh, and since words are not your strong suit, I will add a couple of pictures to assist, the special kid.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

What was the question :blink:...am I supposed to tell how much I weigh and my height...and if I'm a bad dancer? Or is the threshold of morbidly obese finally going to be defined and getting uncomfortably close?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyin Brian said:


> yes i do,seems as though you don't.


Please fill us in almighty Fortune 500 Plumber... 

Yea I know your receptionist is a fitness model.... :laughing:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I didn't realize you were going anywhere with this, I simply answered your question. No diversionary tactics.
> 
> As Dunbar said, a sweet telephone voice is important. However, in our office we don't have the luxury of someone just answering the phone. There would be other requirements that involve some degree of physical activity and a severely obese person typically moves slower and sloth like.
> 
> ...


well if ya gotta ask...


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Indie said:


> Brian, its a shame that you think you are that smart. Everyone knew where you were going with that and chose not to respond. You might want to stop thinking your so much smarter than everyone else, it is really pathetic. Oh, and since words are not your strong suit, I will add a couple of pictures to assist, the special kid.


those pics and your statement was IN BAD TASTE indie,don't be so damned bitter that you didn't make it on your own,closed down in what less than 30 days?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*hot ladies cause trouble*



Redwood said:


> Please fill us in almighty Fortune 500 Plumber...
> 
> Yea I know your receptionist is a fitness model.... :laughing:


 
heavy set people do seem to think and react slower than slim and fit people.....

but I would rather have the fat cow with the cup carrier as my secretary over ....... miss hot pants.... 

becasue everyone wants to come in the office every morning and waste time flirting with her......:yes::yes:.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Please fill us in almighty Fortune 500 Plumber...
> 
> Yea I know your receptionist is a fitness model.... :laughing:


that is correct she is a fitness model,not that has anything to do with this topic,,,well then again.....


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

How did my thread get so screwed up. I wasn't trying to say people should be fitness models but if it takes you 20 min to get up from a chair that's another story. I was just trying to point out that it might be impossible to do your job if your 5'6" and 500lbs. 

It would also be difficult to do your job if your so narcissistic that your head barely fits through the door. Or if your drunk and cannot do your job.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> How did my thread get so screwed up. I wasn't trying to say people should be fitness models but if it takes you 20 min to get up from a chair that's another story. I was just trying to point out that it might be impossible to do your job if your 5'6" and 500lbs.
> 
> It would also be difficult to do your job if your so narcissistic that your head barely fits through the door. Or if your drunk and cannot do your job.



Its called a thread jack. You have now been the victim of the infamous Mr. Threadjacker. :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*would not get in my door*



RW Plumbing said:


> How did my thread get so screwed up. I wasn't trying to say people should be fitness models but if it takes you 20 min to get up from a chair that's another story. I was just trying to point out that it might be impossible to do your job if your 5'6" and 500lbs.
> 
> It would also be difficult to do your job if your so narcissistic that your head barely fits through the door. Or if your drunk and cannot do your job.


we have all seen these slobs at the plumbing supply houses.... 

sometimes I feel 'shock and awe" and wonder to myself how in the hell they can even do this job and be so fat...
.... actually a lot of times I wonder how they can even reach around and wipe their own butts..:laughing::yes::yes:
..

I know they wont be doing it for long. gravity will eventually win out, its just natures way

. and I know they wont ever work for me either......


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Flyin Brian said:


> those pics and your statement was IN BAD TASTE indie,don't be so damned bitter that you didn't make it on your own,closed down in what less than 30 days?



Hey you got me. Good call. How long did your's last before it failed?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Flyin Brian said:


> those pics and your statement was IN BAD TASTE indie,don't be so damned bitter that you didn't make it on your own,closed down in what less than 30 days?


 
Pot, I'd like you to meet kettle.......

I have a question. How old are you Brian?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

This thread is becoming morbidly obese....stop feeding it...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

To try and stay somewhat on topic.

I do not hire morbidly obese plumbers or fitters. I need people who can move their butts.....

If you can't walk 3 flights of stairs without losing your breath, you are not for me.

If people choose to self-destruct in this manner, they should be booted out of the health and welfare program. 

Where has self-control gone?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah AG. I have been holding my gut in for 3 days now.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Matt said:


> Pot, I'd like you to meet kettle.......
> 
> I have a question. How old are you Brian?


Matt,that question should be directed @ indie...


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Indie said:


> Hey you got me. Good call. How long did your's last before it failed?


mine never failed,as i said remove those lemmons from your ice t man you are getting all shook up for no reason


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Failing businesses are a reality expecially in today's economy. Most people don't realise what it takes to run a business until they're in it. There is no shame in having your business fail, as the difference between failure and success is small when you're first starting out. 

Besides, a failed business venture isn't an indicator of failure as a plumber or failure as a person. Many multi-millionaires failed miserably at their first business venture. It isn't cool to rub someones face in it, and it doesn't prove anything.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

My signature says it all


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

mssp said:


> I am 5' 12" and weigh 175 i like to think I am in good shape but i have gotten a little pudgy over the last couple of years. i have a scar on my lower back from a surgery. I like to tell everyone that since I dont fit the plumber profile that it is me prostetic butt crack.


I am 5'12" also! Oh one day I wish I could make it to 6'... Lol


----------

